# Heart Failure / Excessive Vomiting



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Has the vet mentioned hemangiosarcoma?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't have any advice but I am so sorry you and your boy are going through this.


----------



## GoldenMom999 (Apr 14, 2017)

Do you feed him a grain-free diet? Has the vet look at a Taurine deficiency causing the heart problem?

*However, some dogs may suffer from taurine deficiency in relation to certain diseases and may need to have taurine added to their diets. If dealing with heart disease, the deficiency can leads to enlarged heart size (dilated cardiomyopathy).*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...low-taurine-grain-free-foods-dcm-goldens.html


----------



## Foxster (Jun 15, 2017)

I am sorry but don't have any advice but wanted to send you best wishes from me and Foxster.


----------



## Bob221 (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you all for good wishes and quick replies.

Vet said today there is lots of tumors on the lungs and that probably caused all the problems.
This all happened over the Easter weekend, vet was working just part-time, other vet was on holiday...

We are not located in the states, so all the info and terms are in latin.
Vet that is taking care of him right now is a good vet, but not really high on words.

I would definitely take him for second opinion to the university or a specialist to the capital city.
But I am not sure if he will make it.
Right now he is on lots of drugs for heart, lungs fluid ,etc...
He is stable but can't eat, drink, stand, walk...lost lots of weight..basically he is barely alive.
We can't move him or do anything other than praying. 

We are still hoping his condition might improve, as he is receiving all the right medicine for 48 hours.

If not, we will have to end that suffering.
It is devastating looking him like that


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Now I need to know where the heck you are that they are speaking Latin.
No one speaks Latin!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

No one speaks Latin!

But most medical terminology is closely based on "New Latin" and Greek.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It sounds like congestive heart failure brought on by hemangiosarcoma. Sorry but the prognosis is likely not good.


----------

